# Looking for gamers in Paris Tx area



## Vigilant Fiend (Nov 18, 2002)

Im looking for players in the Paris area more so to trade ideas with than to play (though any are welcome). Outside my group i know very few gamers and the ones i do know(outside my group) are munchkins. so if any of you live in or around the paris area drop a post here.


----------



## JoeT (Jun 6, 2022)

Vigilant Fiend said:


> Im looking for players in the Paris area more so to trade ideas with than to play (though any are welcome). Outside my group i know very few gamers and the ones i do know(outside my group) are munchkins. so if any of you live in or around the paris area drop a post here.



Contact me with discord @ Dragon39452#9312


----------

